

Bitcoin $275 - bubble time? - tomashertus

Today around 6:20 the bitcoin were around $275(currently $274). Is that good time to buy? Or we are in kind of bubble. No one is selling, where it can climb? It&#x27;s a bubble?
======
kclay
I bought at the last bubble ~250.. just not making a profit, even though I
like the idea of bitcoin I want it to drop so I can sell off and rebuy at say
$30, then rise the bubble again.

------
rms
If you are actually long on BTC, it's always a good time to buy. If you are
trying to time the market for a short term profit, well, then, you should have
bought last week.

